# Lean-R



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is for Extreme, I'm on a cut now so i would just like to know if the red Lean-r is worth taking. Do they work well??


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

That is the goal of the extreme Lean R to get your leaner so will be a plus point for your goal!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Im tempted to use these but damn they look HUGE :/


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Our lass uses them - they give you a serious buzz when perhaps other wise you would be knackered.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have used the 1st version on lean-r but not the new red ones. They are ok to swallow mattious, If you think they are huge get some extreme BCA.....They are quite big


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Mattious said:


> Im tempted to use these but damn they look HUGE :/


They are the usual standard size of most capsules, the BCAA are a lot bigger!



London1976 said:


> I have used the 1st version on lean-r but not the new red ones. They are ok to swallow mattious, If you think they are huge get some extreme BCA.....They are quite big


If you found the old ones worked for you then the new ones should be even better!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Im very tempted but I get very hot easily and I hear fat burners work by increasing your internal body temperature.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You will only burn fat if your temperature is elevated, unless your starving of course and in an catabolic state


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

London, I designed them so of course I think they work, I'm confident they are the strongest LEGAL fat burner available in Europe. But many people will not take my testament to these working because my company produce them.

Ask PScarb, its the only fat burners he uses.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Should be getting delivery tomorrow. Hoping to lose about 6 stone with them. lol


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I may try some  When do you take them and do you ever replace meals with them?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

No, they are not to replace meals.

Take as the instruction says...which is with breakfast and again prior to exercising.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok bud. Ile save up as I need some more whey soon from Extreme so ile get this and the Lean-R tablets. Hopefully I can swallow them,lol


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey extreme, Im tempted to get some but I'm wondering how they react to you.. I use a different thermogen but I feel bloody horrible when resting on them. I have to keep moving till they wear off or I feel really sick. Would love something else if they don't mess with me as much. I can handle the heat fine. I want to drop 1/2 - 1 stone of fat.

Would you recommend? Or do all thermogens have the same effect?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I want to loose 3stone to be honest and when I get fat burners I can see myself in t-shirts through winter, lol. I get hot easily so with fat burners ile be a propper swet head, lol.


----------



## Chuck123 (May 7, 2009)

i can vouch for these.. used them for a stint and toned up nicely before holiday 

Just bought another batch now to tone up again 

give u such a buzz in the gym.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Pix, not all thermogenics are the same. Ones with ephedrine or ephedra make you feel uneasy and give the jitters, there are some that claim to have ephedrine/ephedra in them but may have a substitute ingredient instead, these will make you feel worse when they start wearing off.

Lean-R will heat you up, give a bit of a buzz, won't make you feel ill or ropey at all and will help with fat loss.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

My batch came today so lets see how i get on with them. Do i take 3 capsules at once 3 times per day Extreme ??


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

It's 3 capsules per serving and two servings per day. They don't recommend more than 12 capsules per day.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Only on training days Phil ??


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

That I don't know to be honest.

I think it was to that, it would say on the back of the bottle in the instructions but it doesn't so I would presume they are to be taken every day.

I'm just looking at the back of the bottle, as our lass has some in the cupboard!

I'm sure Extreme can advise you though.


----------



## menly (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you know the approximate caffiene content per pill? The website tells you that theres caffiene in there, but doesn't actually tell you how much... I assume something like that it standardized?

I'm seriously tempted to get some, but I'd like to see a standardized active ingredient list if theres one available.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

London - READ THE LABEL! You're asking questions that are already answered on the label.

Menly, the nutrient breakdown is now on the Extreme Nutrition website below the text about Lean-R.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

It doesn't mention about when to take them. ie, On training days only or everyday ?? which is it ??


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

London1976 said:


> It doesn't mention about when to take them. ie, On training days only or everyday ?? which is it ??


it does m8 says it on THE LABEL PIC on the extream website . they recommend 3 caps per serving

one with breakfast and anuther 30 mins before ya exercise, says u can take more but no more than 12 per day. so i take it u take them every day which is normal for these type of products.:clap2:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I train 2 x per week so taking them everyday is ok... SORTED... :axe:


----------



## Magpie (Apr 6, 2009)

Posters on here are after different amounts of weight loss. I know every body is different but what is the average expected loss with a good diet and weights routine? Eg. I'm 5'9" and 168lbs. I'd ideally like to trim down on my tum and lose about 7 - 14 pounds. Is that realistic and achievable?

I realise that pills aren't a miracle in a tub but would like youse them to assist me with my goal &#8230;


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

with ya diet and workouts spot on 14 lb is a very easy goal m8


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Im hoping for the same amount magpie. I have this stubborn left over that wont go away and my diet has been almost spot on recently.. and my exercise.

Thank you very much for the info extreme.. I'm definitely going to invest in some as soon as I get some money in 

Just one more QQ.. since I'm looking to loose min half a stone.. do you think one tub will be enough for now or should I invest in the 3 tubs offer? Im not flush atm so I don't want to buy more than I need right now. Thankyou! x x


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Pix said:


> Im hoping for the same amount magpie. I have this stubborn left over that wont go away and my diet has been almost spot on recently.. and my exercise.
> 
> Thank you very much for the info extreme.. I'm definitely going to invest in some as soon as I get some money in
> 
> Just one more QQ.. since I'm looking to loose min half a stone.. do you think one tub will be enough for now or should I invest in the 3 tubs offer? Im not flush atm so I don't want to buy more than I need right now. Thankyou! x x


Hey Pix, Half a stone or roughly just over 3kg or indeed 7 pounds if you are old skool could be lost sensibly in 4 - 6 weeks easily enough.

Extreme recommend that 3 capsules are to be taken with Breakfast and another 3 capsules to be taken half and hour before exercising. They also suggest that some people may wish to take more servings throughout the day don't recommend more than 12 capsules per day.

If you stick to the 3 before breakfast and 3 before training a tub which has 40 x 3 capsule servings will last you 20 days. A tub on the Extreme website costs 32.95 - the 3 tub [which if you think on the same amount of servings as stated in the above example would last you 2 months!] offer is 59.90, I don't know if you'll get your extra 25% discount on top of that, but I think it's a great offer and very good value.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Phill!

Your right, Definitely go for the 3 tub offer. Just got to wait for the money to come in now  Hopefully I will finally shift this stubborn fat with the extra help.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Up the ante of fat burning.

Do cardio in the morning before breakfast, your body goes straight into fat burning mode.

Use heart rate monitors, keep your heart rate of 65% of max (ideal for fat burning).

Do cardio twice a day if you can.

Taper off carbs month by month (keeping protein high) and gradually increase cardio sessions.

If you make these changes you will induce metabolic changes to help burn fat! Paired with such supplements like lean-r, ephedrine, caffeine, aspirin etc... It will happen.

Simple rules, follow them!


----------



## westy191466867924 (Sep 9, 2005)

is lean-r ok to use, if competing in the BNBF, are any of the ingredents on the banned list?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

they definitely work, I also use them during cutting to make weight classes - gives you good energy also!!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

westy19 said:


> is lean-r ok to use, if competing in the BNBF, are any of the ingredents on the banned list?


"THIS PRODUCT IS SAFE FOR IOC DRUG TESTED ATHLETES OUT OF SEASON DUE TO THE PRESCENCE OF OCTOPAMINE. IT IS NOT ALLOWED IN COMPETITION (we can't tell you exactly how that relates to a competitive drug tested bodybuilder other than to use it off season and not use it within a month of any potential contest)."

from the product page


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

It contains Octopamine, which is on the WADA banned list.

Extreme have been wise to inform people by stating that it's not legal at times of competition, but fine out of comp.

The banned list if you are concerned, find it under specified stimulants -

http://www.wada-ama.org/rtecontent/document/2009_Prohibited_List_ENG_Final_20_Sept_08.pdf


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm not sure exactly how this rule relates to a bodybuilder because you are only in competition on the day of the contest but it would show if you were tested for it if you used it up to the day before.

I think its safe to use up to a week before, I have had a look online and can only see 1 person ever having been in trouble for using anything containing octopamine and he was a goal keeper in the German handball league.

How octopamine would have made him a better goal keeper I'll never know but there you go!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

There are natural BBers out there who compete and still use Lean-R at some point in their prep - bound to be, no?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Phill said:


> There are natural BBers out there who compete and still use Lean-R at some point in their prep - bound to be, no?


Im sure there is!

If anything just find the wash out rate of this banned ingredient.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm sure it won't stay in the system long. How do you find out?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

There are natural world champs using Lean-R up to 5 days out with now problem.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

There you go then! To the poster who asked previous you can't get any fairer than that.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ive just joined up with a new doctors considering ive never had 1 in the last 10 years lol. I have to have a medical check up with them next week ( which i already know what they are gonna say) Im the fittest 34 years old they have ever seen lol. But they wanna urine check and will lean-r show up in it


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

No, you'd have to of taken it a few days before and even then they'd have to be looking for it I'd imagine. They won't be interested in it mate.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

When it comes to urine testing... i.e. testing for drugs! There are specific tests they have to do to test for x substances.

I shouldn't worry on a check up like that.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Whatever your Doctor is interested in in ain't going to be anything in a fat burner!!


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

I think the urine test is mainly to check for things like diabetes and kidney problems. I doubt it would show up any peds or recreational drug use. You can always ask what they are checking for before you have the test. If you don't feel comfortable about the test tell them you cant pass water on the day.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 6, 2009)

Ordered a tub yesterday afternoon and they were delivered this morning !!!

Fantastic service from Extreme once again!!!!!!

One question tho - the recommended dose is 2 caps at breakfast - can they be taken on an empty stomach as I do early morning cardio?? May be a bit of a stupid question but thought it would be better to check ........


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> ( which i already know what they are gonna say) Im the fittest 34 years old they have ever seen lol.










absolutely dude!


----------



## EssexSteve (Jan 8, 2016)

well they sure as hell give you a buzz, yes they do heat you up but not so its unbearable. 1 or 2 people at work said i was really cheery yesterday ( theres no wacky stuff in these is the Extreme ?)


----------



## EssexSteve (Jan 8, 2016)

went out this week for a meal, steak chips loads of beer, and still lost 2lbs with them lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Even I didn't know they were THAT good!


----------



## EssexSteve (Jan 8, 2016)

No gym that day so i took them as we left to go out about half hour before evening meal when not training. work fine, with a strict diet and workouts should drop off


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone been using these lately? Would be interested to know the result as thinking of using these towards the end of the year once ready to cut.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

bit of an old post but Dorsey....

iv just started taking these, 2 days in. Had a tub left over from a couple of years ago. Ill try remember to let you know how i get on. Been slowly cutting for about 2 months and going to use these for my last 6 week push before i go to California and Vegas.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Im still thinking of getting some, lol. Could do with a few to try as im a type 1 diabetic and don't know how I will react to them. I also find swallowing big tabs very hard!


----------

